# kindergarden how do i find one?



## BMP (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, we have moved to cyprus and are renting short term then looking for somewhere for a year whilst finding our feet. 
we would like our 4 year old to learn greek so want to find a good kindergarden or nursery before perhaps choosing an Engish speaking school later.
We have tramped around but it is getting hard work and although i am finding parks and two older childrens schools I have not found a nursery.
It would only be for 2 or 3 mornings a week but we do need something, she needs to make friends and play with someone before we all start feeling lonely.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BMP said:


> Hello, we have moved to cyprus and are renting short term then looking for somewhere for a year whilst finding our feet.
> we would like our 4 year old to learn greek so want to find a good kindergarden or nursery before perhaps choosing an Engish speaking school later.
> We have tramped around but it is getting hard work and although i am finding parks and two older childrens schools I have not found a nursery.
> It would only be for 2 or 3 mornings a week but we do need something, she needs to make friends and play with someone before we all start feeling lonely.


Hi , Welcome to the forum,

Which part of Cyprus are you in? Perhaps if we know where you are someone can point you in the right direction.

Veronica


----------



## BMP (Aug 5, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi , Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Which part of Cyprus are you in? Perhaps if we know where you are someone can point you in the right direction.
> 
> Veronica


We are in Paralimni for next 4 weeks but could move anywhere there are good schools as long as about an hour from Larnaka airport. Would really like a Greek speaking nursey with one english speaking teacher to help if trouble.
She has never been to any nursery and her spoken English is good, if I have to, then an English would do but want her to get a grounding in Greek.
I have not found any nursery at all yet.
Thanks for such a quick reply.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BMP said:


> We are in Paralimni for next 4 weeks but could move anywhere there are good schools as long as about an hour from Larnaka airport. Would really like a Greek speaking nursey with one english speaking teacher to help if trouble.
> She has never been to any nursery and her spoken English is good, if I have to, then an English would do but want her to get a grounding in Greek.
> I have not found any nursery at all yet.
> Thanks for such a quick reply.


I am sorry I cant help you as I live in the Paphos area, but now that we know where you are I am sure that someone will come along who can help you.
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this link

Cyta Yellow Pages

It is the Cytanet yellow pages. I have given you the link for Kindergartens in Larnca area.
You could ring around them and see which ones speak english and will take your child.
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

BMP said:


> We are in Paralimni for next 4 weeks but could move anywhere there are good schools as long as about an hour from Larnaka airport. Would really like a Greek speaking nursey with one english speaking teacher to help if trouble.
> She has never been to any nursery and her spoken English is good, if I have to, then an English would do but want her to get a grounding in Greek.
> I have not found any nursery at all yet.
> Thanks for such a quick reply.


Hi, there's a nursery in Oroklini that I have heard good reports about. Its near the Oops! shop. I will see if I can get contact details for you

Babs


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

A friend in Paralimni sends her daughter to the Ayia Napa Nursery "Ayia Napa Nipiagogio". It's Greek but there are kids there from all over. I believe it's public. So if you ask around you should be able to locate them.


----------

